# going tomorrow nipple/131/edge looking for two



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Planning to go fishing tomorrow, some high speed trolling and bttm bumping, 32ft express/twin detroits freshlly overhauled/tuna tower.call 3417166.Weather looks good for tomorrow !


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn I have been dying to get out, but I am tied up doing the census for at least another week. Please keep me in mind in the future.

Hope all is well with you.

Chris


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, there is always afree trip for you on the Blue Print, called Bob but is is tied up as well, will let you know how we do....

E.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

When are you planning on going ? How much do you expect for gas and misc ? Interested.....


Travis


----------

